# Wire Mute



## Quaverion

I just bought a wire slide-on mute, but I've tried like 20 different ways of putting it on. Anyone know how?

http://www.sharmusic.com/itemdy00Violin.asp?T1=1162&Cat=


----------



## Quaverion

Actually, my teacher showed me how to, and you can just squeeze it amd put it on w/o having to take off the strings.


----------

